# 20% off at Detailer's Domain



## detailersdomain

I know you're all enjoying the weather.

We decided it was time for a change, a new look and feel for the 2011. Its been about 3 months in the making and new site has gone live.

Our team has worked extremely hard to get the most out of our new shopping cart for an amazing purchasing experience (there are a few more tweaks to come in the next few weeks)

I would like to thank a few people. (check for their info on our blog soon)

Kevin at Professional Miva Merchant Website Design By: MivaMan 
Mark at http://TarHillMini.com 
Greg Beall at http://beallart.com

I appreciate all who participated in the BETA Testing.

Please check us out on Twitter, Facebook , and our Blog

You can also register on our site for Order History, Wish Lists, as well as Gift Card Balances.

*Note:*
Since this is a new shopping cart, you will have to re-register. Truly sorry about that one, we tried to export into the new cart but it would not take.

*Take a look at some of the new items now in stock.*

Uber No Name Microfiber Towels are back!

Uber No Name Microfiber Towels in 16x24 - Edgeless as well as Tagless!

The Fenix TK35 will blow your mind!

Don't forget our 3 + 1 and Bulk Deals for all the Pros!

Okay enough talking and now the all important
*PROMO CODE = SHINESHINE*
(20% off)

*Start: Now
End: April 1, 2011*

Would love your feedback on the site email or post on the forums!
Spread the word!

*Restrictions:*
Polishers, Paint Meters, Vac's, Battery Chargers, Pressure Washers, Swissvax.

Thanks again for your continued support!

Philip Yiu
DetailersDomain.com


----------

